# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Новые конфы для семерки

## inoks

свежие конфы для семерки можно найти тут: http://release.8c1.ru/tag/2

----------

jarkder (26.09.2012)

----------


## bestship

> свежие конфы для семерки можно найти тут: http://release.8c1.ru/tag/2


Никаких конф там нет. Только инфа о конфигурациях, которые когда-либо были выпущены.

----------


## Linrock

> Никаких конф там нет. Только инфа о конфигурациях, которые когда-либо были выпущены.


Да, никаких...

----------


## inoks

конфы за деньги

----------


## djartembk

народ, где можно найти конфигурации ведения учета по стоматологии?

----------

